# Grandmaster Rick Manglinong and Grandmaster Tim Hartman



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2009)

*Grandmaster Rick Manglinong and Grandmaster Tim Hartman*

Portrait.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2009)

Those are two good-looking swords!


----------

